# Reseting a Pioneer VSX-37TX



## eagletat (Aug 25, 2013)

Does anyone know how to do a factoy reset on a Pioneer VSX-37TX? I figured out that you have to hold "FL Dimmer" button in while turning unit on, i get the word "reset?" on the display but cant figure out what i have to push to tell it yes. I have been searching the net with no luck. It is different for the VSX-36, tried that and didnt work. Thanks


----------



## eagletat (Aug 25, 2013)

Update, i figured out you have to push "-" side of the bass control "OK?" comes up on the display. Now i just need to know which button to push to tell it yes.


----------



## eagletat (Aug 25, 2013)

Ok yet another update this morning. After way to much coffee and alot of button pushing this morning i figured it out. Here we go .
Step 1: unplug any usb devices and turn off muli-room.
Step 2: put unit in standby mode
Step 3: while holding the dimmer button in push and hold the power\standby button for about 2sec. You get "Reset ?" on the display.
Step 4: push the "-" side of the bass control button. You will get "Ok ?" on the display.
Step 5: push the "+" side of the treble button. You will get "Ok" on the display and the unit will shut down and restart.
And there you go system is reset to factory defaults.
Now i will hook the unit back up and see if it fixed my sound problem. I will posts results when i am finished.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You can also find many service manuals online. http://elektrotanya.com/ is one good source. The procedure is likely in the manual.


----------



## eagletat (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank you, i have spent the last 2 days researching this with no luck. I downloaded the owners & service manuals with now luck. They said nothing about reseting the unit. After much reading about reseting other Pioneer VSX units i knew there had to be a reset procedure for this unit. And like i said after way to much coffee and button pushing this morning i figured it out. Thought i would post my results in the hopes that it helps someone else out in the future. I hope it was allright in doing so?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You are posting information that may help others, thank you for that! What sound issues were you having?


----------



## eagletat (Aug 25, 2013)

On my Pioneer VSX-37TX the sound isnt normal, the best way i can describe it is it sounds like echoing or reverb. It was working fine for a few months after i recieved it then it started. I have tried all the settings on the front panel with no luck. Thr reset procedure was just a thought to see if it would help.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Did the reset fix the problem?


----------



## eagletat (Aug 25, 2013)

I will know in about 15 min. just going to hook it back up had a few other things to do first. As soon as i have it hooked up i will post the results. Please check back for the results.


----------



## eagletat (Aug 25, 2013)

No it did not fix the problem. Its kinds like the sound is cutting in and out.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Unfortunately it's time to take it in and have it serviced.


----------



## eagletat (Aug 25, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing. It is to nice of unit to just give up on it. In my research i saw they go for around $1900.00 new and i had it givin to me so i can afford to invest a little cash into it. Now i just have to find someone in my area i can trust to repair it. Thank you for all your help! Is there somewere on the web i can go to find someone trustworthy in my area to repair it?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Find out the names of local electronic repair shops and then check with the BBB ( http://www.bbb.org/ ) to see what their standings are. "Tech Guru" may have some suggestions. I'll PM him.


----------



## eagletat (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks will do.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Check to find a Pioneer authorized service center, preferably one who is affiliated with a professional organization like NESDA or the ProSquad. You want someone who is familiar with the product. If you have to ship it, try United Radio in Syracuse, NY. Be sure to double box it if you have to ship.


----------



## eagletat (Aug 25, 2013)

Ok, going to start looking as soon as i get done working tomarrow. Thank you for all the help. On the up side at least i figured out how to do a factory reset.


----------

